# Diagram Sears Craftsman Belt sander



## crosscharge (Apr 27, 2008)

I am looking for a Sears Craftsman 4" Belt Sander diagram model 315.11760. If anyone has this info, GREAT!!! I checked out Sears, most of the parts are obsolete. Thanks.


----------



## Belt Sander (Jan 17, 2010)

*RE: Craftsman 315.11760*

Just wondering - did anyone find the information requested? I have one of these old sanders and would love to have a copy of the manual and exploded part drawing, especially since the one on the Sears website is such a low quality scan.

Anyone else have this 4" belt sander with dust collection port on the side? If so please let us know.


----------



## PJM361 (Jul 21, 2011)

I know this is old but, I was searching for the same manual. I found a similar one here http://www.managemylife.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0805053.pdf
not too many parts available for either. Good luck.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Did you try Old Woodworking machines.com?


----------



## PJM361 (Jul 21, 2011)

I lent it to my brother and he gave it back not working. I opened it up and check to make sure there was power to the cord up to the trigger. Then thinking the trigger might be bad I bypassed it but, it still didn't work. Checked sears and there aren't many parts available anymore so i bought a new one.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

PJM361 said:


> I lent it to my brother and he gave it back not working. I opened it up and check to make sure there was power to the cord up to the trigger. Then thinking the trigger might be bad I bypassed it but, it still didn't work. Checked sears and there aren't many parts available anymore so i bought a new one.


You need to lubricate the front cylinder on a regular basis. At 4 hours continuous use or 8 hours of intermittant use.


----------



## PJM361 (Jul 21, 2011)

The motor wasn't working & they don't sell the brush assembly anymore. My new Black & Decker died after 3 uses went back to Lowes & they let me return it.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

PJM361 said:


> The motor wasn't working & they don't sell the brush assembly anymore. My new Black & Decker died after 3 uses went back to Lowes & they let me return it.


This is a long shot, but maybe the original manufacturer might still sell the parts. The first 3 digits of the model # indicates the manufacturer. In this case it referred to, *Diehl Manufacturing Co.* who was taken over by Ryobi in 1988.
Like I said, a long shot.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

PJM361 said:


> I lent it to my brother and he gave it back not working. I opened it up and check to make sure there was power to the cord up to the trigger. Then thinking the trigger might be bad I bypassed it but, it still didn't work. Checked sears and there aren't many parts available anymore so i bought a new one.


when you bypassed the switch did you have voltage at the brushes ? They do sell the holder's and maybe the brushes come with them. A motor rebuilding service should have the brushes they are not special. You may not need the holder's ?? I would take it to a place that does repair they may know more than you at this point ?


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Not to derail, but I have a Mikita saw that I think needs brushings. At one time, you could spin the blade by hand, and it would run and cut fine. I did that few days ago because I was going to sell it in a yardsale. Got one or two reponses before it died completely.

The brushings show to be obsolete. Bought another, but wondering if an electrical supply/repair house might have brushings that would work.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

boman47k said:


> Not to derail, but I have a Mikita saw that I think needs brushings. At one time, you could spin the blade by hand, and it would run and cut fine. I did that few days ago because I was going to sell it in a yardsale. Got one or two reponses before it died completely.
> 
> The brushings show to be obsolete. Bought another, but wondering if an electrical supply/repair house might have brushings that would work.


a good one should they can grind a bigger one to the size. bring the old one if you still have it. Did the old one have a spring that pushed the brush down on the arm. If so bring it also good luck as far ar the mikita they have brush's at $7 and some change. The brush's ware out due to the braking system. It take's the voltage and make's the armature try and go backward's. that is what stop's it. They pit real bad and it doesn't work turnung them aroung. I have tried and doesn't work. just get new ones


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Yeah, they are still complete, just worn down to the copper wire connection.


----------



## PJM361 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ron6519 said:


> This is a long shot, but maybe the original manufacturer might still sell the parts. The first 3 digits of the model # indicates the manufacturer. In this case it referred to, *Diehl Manufacturing Co.* who was taken over by Ryobi in 1988.
> Like I said, a long shot.


 I think it said Simpson and Sears on the side.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

PJM361 said:


> I think it said Simpson and Sears on the side.


My belt sander says "Craftsman". They never put the actual manufacturers name on a Craftsman tool. 
I didn't realize Homer was in the business.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

PJM361 said:


> I think it said Simpson and Sears on the side.





Ron6519 said:


> My belt sander says "Craftsman". They never put the actual manufacturers name on a Craftsman tool.
> .


Simpsons-Sears Limited was the original name of Sears in Canada


----------

